# GN (Gulf News) property ads



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

I ve been looking in this online paper for places to rent can any1 suggest any more online places?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's also how I read it, try Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds or emiratesads.com too.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks thats the rest of my day taken up getting depressed at rental prices.....my allowance will only stretch so far.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

How much are you looking at? What do you want?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

marc said:


> How much are you looking at? What do you want?


Hi marc i will be working on the lahbab road? (jebel ali ind est) from what i can figure thats pretty close to marina and discovery gardens...? so a 1 bedroom sml apartfment/flat would suffice, something nice, near other ppl and restuarants etc


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

DG is still up and coming, 1 beds there are going for 100,000aed p/a, studios 75,000 aed
Marina is great, really nice and only getting much much better, with new shopping mall and new tridents coming on, adding 100% extra to the walk. but one beds there minimum is 120k if your really lucky. - normally there 140k ++

how much you looking at for rent?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Marina and Discovery Gardens are only a few ( maybe 10 mins) away from each other, with DG being closer to JA Industrial,

Prices in DG are more affordable than Marina.
Both are close to eateries etc.
Marina is a short walk to water ( depending on what building you are in), and DG is a short drive ( in fact there is a small beach next to JA Hotel- next to Palm JA- close to Industrial area)

DG is next to Ibn Battuta Mall- so you are close to supermarket (Geant) and a few good eateries.

DG have studio, 1 + 2 beds ( though you may find it difficult to find a 2 bed at the moment)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And if you're in DG you have the venerable Jebel Ali Club, where all the people who are too ugly for Ajman go....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow thankyou for ur replies, Id rather be walking distance to beach so I gonna stick with the marina/ my housing allowance is 90k aed pa but i m willing to put 40/50k aed towards it. How long is the drive from marina to jebal ali ind est roughly? good mawning every1 btw...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

(You're acting tres posh today)...

It's not the distance it's the time, I take it you mean Jebel Ali Free Zone? It's not far, even at busy times it shouldn't take you more than an hour to do the 10kms or so....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And if you're in DG you have the venerable Jebel Ali Club, where all the people who are too ugly for Ajman go....



Ah, happy memories. Friday nights with Party Pete, deep fried pork knuckle and 8 pints, plus change from AED 200! 

-


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

(its sun morning i m sober...)

aw your kidding... looking on google maps it looks so close (marina/big road/ind estate)


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Marina prices are dropping a bit, I've just taken a studio in DEC at 75k with kitchen appliances and three cheques.

Ine beds in the same tower are around 110k

Compares well with Discovery, but even there you can get studios for 65k now.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

cadas said:


> Marina prices are dropping a bit, I've just taken a studio in DEC at 75k with kitchen appliances and three cheques.
> 
> Ine beds in the same tower are around 110k
> 
> Compares well with Discovery, but even there you can get studios for 65k now.


Ive been doing lots and lots of research and according to my studies rentals will be sliding in feb/march so i may just hang on till then.. where is dec ?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

that is still a good price though..... get me some of that, have you a link to any pics of something similar to your new pad?


----------

